# Related Sites > SQL Course >  how to list up all processes in oracle

## Eldrik

Hi,

does anyone know, or have a script für oracle that lists up all processes that are currently working on that Database?

Or is there a function in Oracle DBA Studio or another homebuild Programme of Oracle to list up all processes???

Hope for an answer!

Greetz
Eldrik

----------


## skhanal

If it is on unix platform then

ps -ef | grep oracle

assuming oracle user owns all the processes.

----------


## Eldrik

hi,

no its under Windows.

I think of something like an sql script like on that gives out how big database is in GB.....

Greetz
Eldrik

----------


## skhanal

Are you trying to list oracle's operating system processes or currenlty active session in the database?.

For listing OS processes Windows does not provide any command line utility, you can check www.sysinternals.com to see if they have any freeware.

----------


## Eldrik

currently the active processes which are working on the database.

The processes that are used within windows,  are mostly fix or not??

Greetz
Eldrik

----------


## skhanal

Query V$SESSION view for STATUS of ACTIVE in SQL PLUS.

----------

